# Iran's IRG A Terrorist Organization ?



## tomahawk6 (15 Aug 2007)

The IRG has been very busy in Lebanon,Iraq and in Gaza supporting Tehran's terrorist proxies. Naming the IRG a terrorist organization just brings their activities into the light of day.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070815/ts_nm/usa_iran_guard_dc

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States is preparing to declare Iran's Revolutionary Guard Corps a foreign terrorist organization, The New York Times reported in Wednesday editions, citing senior administration officials.

If the declaration is imposed, it would be the first time that the United States has placed the armed forces of any sovereign government on its list of terrorist organizations, the newspaper reported.

The U.S. government has long considered Iran an active state sponsor of terrorism. Singling out the guard would signal a more confrontational turn in the administration's approach to Iran, the newspaper said.

The United States accuses Iran of seeking to develop a nuclear arsenal and of arming militant groups throughout the Middle East attempting to destabilize Iraq and Afghanistan, all charges Tehran denies.

Naming the Revolutionary Guard a terrorist group would allow the United States to block financial accounts and other assets controlled by the military unit which has moved increasingly into commercial operations under Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, the Times said, citing U.S. officials.

Separately, The Washington Post reported that the main goal of the new designation would be to target the Revolutionary Guards' vast business network, including foreign companies conducting business linked to the unit and its personnel, the Post said.

The administration plans to list many of the Guards' financial operations, the Post said.

The State Department had no immediate comment.

The New York Times cited senior administration officials as saying that current plans call for the declaration to be made this month, but cautioned that it could be put off or dropped if the U.N. Security Council moved more quickly to impose broad sanctions on Iran over its nuclear program.


----------



## Flip (16 Aug 2007)

I heard about this on As It Happens on CBC last night.

The reporter/interviewer made it sound like if the IRG can be considered a terrorist
organization then why not Libyan firefighters too? ( my analogy ).

The interview got a little rancorous and the US official (whoever she was) "had to go".

I thought it a little uncalled for.

Has CBC ramped up the anti-americanism or was it just the interviewer?

Hmmmm


----------



## geo (16 Aug 2007)

Ummm.... didn't the US do things to freeze all Iranian assets after the Ayatolahs wrestled control of Iran from the Shah?  If that is the case, what good will freezing the assets of the IRG?

Am a little baffled ???


----------



## Flip (16 Aug 2007)

Iran has been exporting oil and starting agencies like the IRG since then.



> what good will freezing the assets of the IRG?



Different assets I guess.


----------



## geo (16 Aug 2007)

But with the word IRAN in there, the assets of any of these organisations would (or should) be frozen from the get go...

Bizzare!


----------



## Greymatters (18 Aug 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Iran has been exporting oil and starting agencies like the IRG since then.



The IRG is not an agency, it is a paramilitary group that also supports Shi'a-based terrorist groups and operations in other countries.  It was formed after the fall of the Shah primarily by the students who participated in the revolution and also participated in the takeover of the US Embassy.  Their declaration as a terrorist organization is long overdue.


----------



## Flip (18 Aug 2007)

> Their declaration as a terrorist organization is long overdue.



Totally Agreed!

How is it the media (CBC Radio) have it as a bad thing?

If Iran could be forced into some "introspection" the world would be a much 
quieter place.

I think the war on terrorism needs to be seen as a much broader thing than
the media describe now.  The enemy in this war have a GLOBAL presence.
We need the media to stop protesting every little detail of how the west
conducts itself.

Here's another follow on article ;
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/070818/world/international_iran_usa_guards_dc

This bunch is clearly out of control.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Aug 2007)

That whole nation is as volitile as gasoline vapour in a spark plug factory!

The best of the worst is yet to come.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Roy Harding (18 Aug 2007)

I served in Iran in 1988.

The IRG were sons of a b**** then, I don't imagine they've changed a lot.


----------



## cavalryman (18 Aug 2007)

Looking at historical precedents, is it just me, or do the IRG have more than just a passing resemblance to the guys with the double lightning flashes on their collar tabs back in the bad old days?  Tyrannical, genocidal, anti-semitic regime.... para-military organisation sworn to protect said regime and formenting trouble everywhere.....  I wouldn't be surprised if Santayana's been turning over in his grave on an hourly basis.


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2007)

The IRG make the SS and SA look like school kids out mugging people for lunch money.


----------



## Flip (19 Aug 2007)

> The IRG make the SS and SA look like school kids out mugging people for lunch money.



Agreed. You could at least reason with a NAZI.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2007)

You cant reason with a zealot.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Aug 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> You cant reason with a zealot.



... but pursuaded with megatons perhaps?

 ;D Wes


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Agreed. You could at least reason with a NAZI.


If you talk to any WW2 vet who dealt with NAZI zealots (SS/Gestapo/etc), they might not agree with you.
A good NAZI is a dead NAZI....


----------

